# In a Quandry over replacement tyres



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

I had fitted to the front & spare Hankook RA08's several weeks ago, had Nankangs on the back but on the MOT last week one was found to have a large split on the circumference so the new spare was fitted.
Ordered 2 Hankooks but then advised that there are not any available for a few weeks.
I would like to have the same tyres all round but have mixed rears, Hankook/Nankang.
Now I have to decide, do I to fit a budget tyre to the spare and treat it as a get me home then buy a Hankook for the oddball one when they are available or buy 2 Conti's for the rear and use the Hankook for the spare which will leave me with a mixed set.
Need some help to decide & need it this week if I am to get to Newbury.

Barry


----------

